# Bloody urine :'(



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm quite upset at all this. I control everything that goes into her mouth and yet she has developed something. Makes me feel so horrible.

Whilest our walk in the park I let her go and sniff the grass. She took a tinkle. I'm not quite sure if I even saw her peeing. But deff noticed some red drops onto the grass leafs. Upon closer inspection it definitely was blood. I was trying to think of what could cause this. I then wondered what her poo looked like and let her continue on. Instead of going to poo she decided to attempt to pee again. She did not pee. It was actual blood drops coming out.

I plan to take her into the vet tomorrow. My family has developed a trust with them on making payments on time and they may let me pay next weekend since I do not have the money now.

What could cause this?

I've recently switched her from Blue Buffalo to Simply Nourish because of the recall.
She is also on apple cider vinegar everyday. 1/2 teaspoon twice a day in her meals. It is also diluted in water.
Last night she had 2 thin slices of red apple
Earlier this week she turned her nose up to carrots. Of which she has never done.

She peed/pooed normally this morning. However, this morning she wasn't her normal hyper self. She also didn't want to eat. but after her food soaked up all the water she ate it.
Tonight she has eagerly ate her dinner. No hesitation there. I did make sure it completely soaked up the water before giving it to her tho.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

It could be a urinary tract infection or some other underlying health problem, either way your vet will be able to tell you more.
Good luck with that!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Probably a uti, I would have tried to get her in asap as they can be quite painful apparently. My older girl has had a couple and that's always her only sign although some dogs pee more often or have accidents. If you can get a urine sample in the morning, take it in with her for them to check.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Poor pup, sounds like a UTI to me too. Try to get her to drink as much as you can, even flavouring water with unsalted broth, or whatever you think will encourage her to drink. When she has a pee in the morning, get a sample, put it in a sterilised container in the fridge until you can get her in to the vet. Most of the time a course of antibiotics will clear an UTI up pretty quickly, make sure you finish the whole prescription though.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> Poor pup, sounds like a UTI to me too. Try to get her to drink as much as you can, even flavouring water with unsalted broth, or whatever you think will encourage her to drink. When she has a pee in the morning, get a sample, put it in a sterilised container in the fridge until you can get her in to the vet. Most of the time a course of antibiotics will clear an UTI up pretty quickly, make sure you finish the whole prescription though.


Thank you for that idea! What else could I use? We do not have any broth.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't worry too much. These things happen even to those who are careful about diet. Diet isn't the only thing that plays a role...environment, stress, genetics, etc all play a role in overall health. 

Definitely finish the antibiotics all the way through and make SURE you retest her urine after they're gone to make sure the infection is gone.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> Don't worry too much. These things happen even to those who are careful about diet. Diet isn't the only thing that plays a role...environment, stress, genetics, etc all play a role in overall health.
> 
> Definitely finish the antibiotics all the way through and make SURE you retest her urine after they're gone to make sure the infection is gone.


Thank you.
I definitely been very worried about it.
I got next to no sleep last night and will be contacting the vet here shortly to let them know I'm coming in.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck, let us know how it goes. 
With Windy the cat, because she doesn't like broth, I give her blood diluted in spring water to encourage her to drink. (just chicken or cornish hen blood). I've also blended a little bit of chicken flesh in heaps of water, just to give it taste. If Emma loves cooked chicken or something, I'm sure you could do something along those lines with that as well. That's what I would do for Mol in the same circumstances.
Funny, I say that, I'm just about to make an appointment for Mol because I suspect something is wrong with her along the same lines. There isn't any blood, but she's peeing a lot and licking that area more than usual, just little symptoms (that probably add up to nothing).


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Well our vet has had some horrible cases where too many customers were taking advantage of payments, holding and post dated checks.
But I was speaking with his wife, who is one of his receptionist and she says she will ask if he will accept a post dated check for us. We've been taking our cats and dogs to him/his father since 1993. And to hear someone who take advantage of someone whos in it for the love of animals and not the money really upsets me. Their good natured people and love their work. But like everyone else, they still have bills to pay. I honestly feel like since this sounds like a recent event he might not even let someone whos known his family for that long slide with a post dated check.

Back to Emma now, his wife really does think this is a UTI. She says that judging by how I described it that Emma has had this for atleast a month but has been hiding it very well. This makes me think back to my guinea pig. I switched him to fleece bedding and was able to catch bladder stones before it got horrible. Makes me almost consider on training Emma to tinkle on potty pads. Tho I know I can do fine by being nosey every now n then.


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

My sister's corgi does this a lot - she gets vaginitis, oddly enough. Treatable, and not too dangerous. Good luck and let us know what the vet says!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

mel2mdl said:


> My sister's corgi does this a lot - she gets vaginitis, oddly enough. Treatable, and not too dangerous. Good luck and let us know what the vet says!


Thats what I suspect with Mol. Do you know what the symptoms are? And the treatment?
We've got a vets appt tomorrow morning.


At first I did wonder if that could be part of the problem with Emma too, but bloody urine definitely says UTI. My vet asked me to bring in a urine sample for Mol, so I guess they do the whole shabang down there in the equipment area. Good luck with Emma, I hope the vet will take you in as it should be pretty simple to fix, just a round of antibiotics. 
Let us know how you get on.


----------

